# red licorice wine



## betnwar (May 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? Is it possible?

Easily one of my favorite candies and a wine would be amazing!


----------



## tonyandkory (May 24, 2012)

I know you can melt Red Licorice.. I did this once and used in a batter of a white cake... 
I would think that it would ferment fine but found out that the recipe does use flower so I have no idea if that would effect anything, it would probably just settle out though. 

Try melting down 3-4 packs add water and sugar to desired SG and make a test Gallon.. would be interesting to see pics of what happens if you try.


----------



## betnwar (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I was about to give up haha... I'm a little lost on how I should try melting the licorice tho.. any tips there?


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

Only speculating here..

Heat some water on the stove & add the licorice when its steaming & stir it pretty constantly to keep the licorice from sticking to the bottom or the sides.. Or you could double-boil it if you are worried about burning it. When you apply heat, it should dissolve.


----------



## tonyandkory (May 25, 2012)

Double boil would work better .... have to mix like 1/2 cup water into it (depending on volume being melted) or it just turns into a sticky paste


----------



## g8keeper (May 25, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> Double boil would work better .... have to mix like 1/2 cup water into it (depending on volume being melted) or it just turns into a sticky paste


 
do a combination of both....add a little water to the licorice, but have your pot with the water and licorice sitting INSIDE a bigger a bigger pot of water, in double boiler fashion....used this technique many times to liquify jolly ranchers for concoctions i've made....as was mentioned you need the water in with the licorice to keep it from becoming nothing but a sticky, sloppy, gooey mess....tried it the first time just as a double boiler without any water in with the candy....took forever for it to liquify and just stuck to the stirring utensil....once the water was added, the process sped up considerably...it's as if the water acted as a catalyst to start the conversion....


----------



## tonyandkory (May 25, 2012)

lol that's what I thought I said  

I agree


----------



## betnwar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks guys.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 11, 2012)

So Bent .... Did you every give this a Go?


----------



## betnwar (Jul 12, 2012)

Nah not yet. I got all my jugs are full right now and I'm movin so hopefully when the dust settles I can start. Really excited about this one. I think I may pick out three different brands on my 3rd or 4th batch and se which turns out to be better. With how things are set up right now it'd just be a headache instead of something I can really sit back and enjoy. If anyone on here wants to do so feel free to try 'er out and post about it. Id love to hear about any tips or struggles!


----------



## Scott (Jul 13, 2012)

How many #'s of licorice are ya thinking per gallon?


----------

